# No puedo entrar al gentoo 2006.1

## arequipa2000

estoy tratando de ejecutar el livecd gentoo 2006.1   pero falla en el momento de entrar a las X (el monitor se apaga, sale un mensaje: Fuera de sincronia) en otras distros ponia hsync=50  y ya podia entrar a las X, pero esto no se puede en gentoo, como lo hago??????

gracias.

----------

## MarcosLuis

Depende de las frecuencias horizontales y verticales de tu monitor:

Cuando se te apague el monitor: Ctlr+Alt+F1 para entrar al modo texto 

#nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Ctrl+W para buscar dentro del nano y poner Monitor

Las frecuencias de mi monitor son 30-54 Horz y 50-120 Vert

Esto es lo que te sale:

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor genérico"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       30-70 <----

        VertRefresh     50-160 <---

EndSection

Cambiar por :Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor genérico"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       30-54

        VertRefresh     50-120

EndSection

Y asi fue como lo resolvi.

Saludos

----------

## arequipa2000

el problema es con el live-cd... no puedo entrar... pongo el cd- reconoce el hardware y cuando entra al modo grafico para terminar de iniciar el LIVE-CD... se apaga el monitor y sale el pantallazo de sincronizacion fuera de limites... (algo asi)... y no puedo entrar para poder ver que tal es el GENTOO y despues poder instalarlo en mi PC.

¿Hay algun comando en el momento de poner el LIVE-CD para poder poner la frecuencia horizontal en 50.

----------

## MarcosLuis

¿Con esto que te dije no resolviste?

----------

## arequipa2000

hola amigos...

ya logre entrar  ... gracias marco luis. Me doy cuenta que el gentoo es en entorno GNOME.... mi pregunta es ... ¿Hay gentoo LIVECD KDE?

y si hay LIVECD en español.... y como se hace para instalar el livecd  gentoo 2006.1 al disco de mi pc.

gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> y como se hace para instalar el livecd gentoo 2006.1 al disco de mi pc.

 

www.gentoo.org hay documentos de instalación en español y muchas mas cosas de hecho cualquiera te recomendará ese primer paso.

----------

## ekz

 *arequipa2000 wrote:*   

> ¿Hay gentoo LIVECD KDE?
> 
> 

 

Deberias buscar por una distribucion llamada "Kentoo" 

xD noo es broma  :Very Happy:  , la idea del live CD es para probar (yo creo), ya que aqui en gentoo nadie te fuerza a instalar algo especifico, puedes instalarlo de la forma tradicional tambien (hacerlo desde el entorno grafico) para que quede tal  como tu lo quieras  :Wink: 

----------

## MarcosLuis

Esto si nunca lo habia oido, Existe esto similar a lo que pasa con Ubuntu y Kubuntu ??Que bueno esta eso.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Particularmente soy partidario de instalar gentoo y luego usar emerge para instalar gnome kde xfce vamos lo que quieras despues con gdm o kdm eliges la sesion que quieres iniciar.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Yo hago algo similar. Instalo gentoo de la forma clasica (Por la consola) con un stage3. Luego de que tengo instalado el sistema base, entonces un emerge --update portage y luego emerge --update --world. (Es que el stage3 siempre trae paquetes viejos). Luego de que todo este a punto (Grub, el kernel, la configuracion...) Entonces emerge gnome xscreensaver   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MarcosLuis

Eso era una duda que tenia, cuando yo voy a escoger el gestor de arranque de sesion en Gentoo(gdm,xdm o kdm) como lo hago ? El problema que Gentoo viene por defecto con Gnome y yo uso KDE , por eso lo pregunto aqui mismo para no abrir otro hilo.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Si arrancas con gdm ahí lo puedes elegir si has puesto kde en las USE antes de compilarlo.

----------

